# ISP for ONLINE GAMING in Pune



## rannaware.vicky (Feb 19, 2014)

Hi there! 

Newb Here! 

This year in April I'm gonna shift in Pune (Kothrud). Currently I reside in Ahmednagar (120km East of Pune).
There are no ISP here (except for BSNL) They are the only ADSL provider or Cable. ONLY HARDLINER  I've got a connection, It has 1mbps down and 512kbps up which satisfies my needs.. The problem is not speed but quality of connection. Normally I get around 70ms ping (90+ ms sometimes) still no problem. The problems starts with chokes and losses. The Gameplay becomes hell even on 100fps :/ For that reason, I  have not bought Steam  No point of buying steam on a laggy connection. I mostly play CS 1.6 and CZ. So I need good reliable connection, speed is not issue (512kbps downstream minimum). Plan should be Unlimited. No problems with FUP. 

So please suggest me an ISP. BSNL hell no 

Thanks

P.S : My budget is upto 1k month.


----------



## theserpent (Feb 21, 2014)

rannaware.vicky said:


> Hi there!
> 
> Newb Here!
> 
> ...



What


----------



## AKRICK (Feb 22, 2014)

Hello NagarKar..(m also frm same city)....Im using BSNL net of 525 rpm plan wich is at speed of 256kbps n i dont faced any probs yet while playin games online lyke fifa 11,14,""""CS 1.6 on steam (avg 40 latncy)""""  no lag atall
my steam id is akrick69 .u can add me der 

in pune Reliance service i have experienced  which is good.. i guess 550 rs pm  they provide 1 mbps connection  (750 installation charges)


----------



## rannaware.vicky (May 19, 2014)

Hello Rick, 

Thank you for replying.. Do you still reside in Nagar ? Coz Reliance has launched there ADSL services here.. I don't know bout my area. I guess in Sawedi. So do you think Reliance will be good option in our city ?


----------



## Desmond (May 19, 2014)

Which area are you going to move to? Depending upon your location, you can opt for Airtel, Reliance, You Broadband, Hathway, Tata Docomo, etc.

You broadband has plenty of great plans and very reliable service. Same can be said for airtel, except for the plans.


----------



## rannaware.vicky (May 19, 2014)

Actually now the area's been changed.. We're shifting to Karvenagar. I'm looking forward to YOU Broadband's Unlimited plan. It has 1 megabit download and costs 700.


----------



## kunalgujarathi (May 19, 2014)

AKRICK said:


> Hello NagarKar..(m also frm same city)....Im using BSNL net of 525 rpm plan wich is at speed of 256kbps n i dont faced any probs yet while playin games online lyke fifa 11,14,""""CS 1.6 on steam (avg 40 latncy)""""  no lag atall
> my steam id is akrick69 .u can add me der
> 
> in pune Reliance service i have experienced  which is good.. i guess 550 rs pm  they provide 1 mbps connection  (750 installation charges)



Cheers Nagarkars!
I am also from nagar!

Hathway is very good!
3k for 3 months and 5mbps speed!


----------



## kunalgujarathi (May 19, 2014)

rannaware.vicky said:


> Hello Rick,
> 
> Thank you for replying.. Do you still reside in Nagar ? Coz Reliance has launched there ADSL services here.. I don't know bout my area. I guess in Sawedi. So do you think Reliance will be good option in our city ?



I couldn't see any Reliance services in Nagar!
I know there is a ISP called Port 34!

I live behind Kohinoor ,M.G. Road
Can you provide me details of Reliance there!


----------



## rannaware.vicky (May 20, 2014)

kunalgujarathi said:


> I couldn't see any Reliance services in Nagar!
> I know there is a ISP called Port 34!
> 
> I live behind Kohinoor ,M.G. Road
> Can you provide me details of Reliance there!



Even I'm not fully sure about Reliance.. I looked over this info from another forum. The guy over there claimed that Reliance gives out ADSL (my neighbor brought some reliance landline, not sure what it is). So I'll call Reliance support and make sure. 


Port 34 ?  Local provider ? Do they have coverage in Market yard ?


----------



## kunalgujarathi (May 20, 2014)

Yep I think so!
They have in MG Road,Savedi

But trust me in Nagar everyone uses BSNL as there is a very beautiful customer care service!

I think you should go for UL 1000 and there is no ping probs past FUP!
I have tested on Dota and CS!

Yep u heard right customer care of BSNL is good in this small city!


----------



## kunalgujarathi (May 20, 2014)

rannaware.vicky said:


> Even I'm not fully sure about Reliance.. I looked over this info from another forum. The guy over there claimed that Reliance gives out ADSL (my neighbor brought some reliance landline, not sure what it is). So I'll call Reliance support and make sure.
> 
> 
> Port 34 ?  Local provider ? Do they have coverage in Market yard ?



I contacted them through website last month but no revert!


----------



## rannaware.vicky (May 20, 2014)

Yeah. Here BSNL have good customer care service. Atleast those at my exchange, they never gave me hardtime. As I said earlier speed isn't issue, so I'm gonna stick around UL 850.

I rechecked my ping. It was mind blowing 31ms  Guess BSNL isn't bad after all. I've set up steam too, Ping on Mumbai servers is around 30-40 and with chokes from 0-5, it's a lot different from what I had earlier.
Also please post me the details of Port 34


----------



## kunalgujarathi (May 20, 2014)

rannaware.vicky said:


> Yeah. Here BSNL have good customer care service. Atleast those at my exchange, they never gave me hardtime. As I said earlier speed isn't issue, so I'm gonna stick around UL 850.
> 
> I rechecked my ping. It was mind blowing 31ms  Guess BSNL isn't bad after all. I've set up steam too, Ping on Mumbai servers is around 30-40 and with chokes from 0-5, it's a lot different from what I had earlier.
> Also please post me the details of Port 34



Are it's new!
They are starting servers this June!
Got no. Through justdial!

Just speak to him!


----------

